# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Ψυχολογικό Τεστ, Εσωστρεφής ή εξωστρεφής;

## lorie

http://www.goddessflight.com/per/pas...m#.UdVbG2FjSDr 
Για όποιον δεν ξέρει Αγγλικά,παρατίθεται παρακάτω στα ελληνικά.Θα χρειαστεί να σημειώσετε σε ένα χαρτί τους αριθμούς με την αντίστοιχη απάντηση(Σπάνια ή ποτέ=α,Μερικές φορές=β, Σχεδόν Πάντα=γ)και να δώσετε τις απαντήσεις στο παραπάνω λινκ που είναι στα αγγλικά ώστε να πάρετε το αποτέλεσμα.


1. Hεπαφή μου με άλλους ανθρώπους , η κοινωνικότητα, μου δίνει ενέργεια.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
2. Νιώθω άβολα σε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις, όπου δεν ξέρω πολλούς ανθρώπους, αλλά μου αρέσει να μιλάω τετ α τετ με κάποιον που γνωρίζω.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
3. Γενικά είμαι πρακτικός, ρεαλιστής και βασίζομαι στα γεγονότα.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
4. Μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο για μένα να μένω συγκεντρωμένος στο παρόν γιατί συχνά σκέφτομαι πολλές ιδέες ταυτόχρονα.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
5. Εκτιμώ την ικανότητά μου να σκέφτομαι και να παίρνω αποφάσεις λογικά και ξεκάθαρα.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
6. Εκτιμώ την ικανότητά μου να δείχνω κατανόηση και συμπόνοια.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
7. Δεν μου αρέσει η αναποφασιστικότητα.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
8. Είμαι σχετικά καλόβολος, ευπροσάρμοστος και ευέλικτος. Όταν υπάρχουν αλλαγές της τελευταίας στιγμής, απλώς προσαρμόζομαι σε αυτές.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
9. Είμαι σχετικά ανοιχτός και οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι με βρίσκουν φιλικό, διαχυτικό, και ενθουσιώδη.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
10. Μου αρέσει να περνάω πολύ χρόνο μόνος /η μου.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
11. Ενδιαφέρομαι περισσότερο για γεγονότα και στοιχεία παρά για θεωρίες.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
12. Έχω την τάση να χρησιμοποιώ μεταφορές και αναλογίες για να περιγράψω ή να εξηγήσω κάτι.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
13. Μου αρέσει να συζητάω και να υπερασπίζομαι την άποψή μου. Μερικές φορές, απλά για να προκαλέσω την ευφυΐα μου, υποστηρίζω και τις δύο πλευρές ενός ζητήματος.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
14. Μου αρέσει να μιλάω για διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις και συναισθήματα.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
15. Το βρίσκω δύσκολο να χαλαρώσω ή να συγκεντρωθώ αν το περιβάλλον μου είναι ανοργάνωτο ή ακατάστατο.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
16. Δεν είναι ότι δεν έχω αυτοσυγκέντρωση, αλλά έχω τον δικό μου τρόπο να πηγαίνω μπρος και πίσω από το ένα έργο στο άλλο.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
17. Νιώθω άνετα όταν βρίσκομαι με ανθρώπους και όταν γνωρίζω καινούριους.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
18. Έχω την τάση να έχω λίγους στενούς φίλους, στους οποίους εστιάζω περισσότερο την προσοχή μου, παρά να έχω πολλούς γνωστούς.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
19. Προτιμώ στόχους, που έχουν πρακτική εφαρμογή και παράγουν απτά αποτελέσματα.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
20. Βασίζομαι στη διαίσθηση, την έμπνευση και τη φαντασία για τις πληροφορίες μου.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
21. Έχω κατηγορηθεί ότι δεν δίνω προσοχή στις ανάγκες και τα συναισθήματα των άλλων ανθρώπων.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
22. Κάνω λίστες για το τι έχω να κάνω και αισθάνομαι ικανοποιημένος/η όταν έχω ολοκληρώσει κάθε ένα από αυτά.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
23. Μου αρέσει να ξεκινάω νέες δραστηριότητες. Συνήθως ξεκινάω μια καινούρια πριν τελειώσω την προηγούμενη.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
24. Στη διαδικασία λήψης αποφάσεων μου, παίρνω υπόψη μου σε μεγάλο βαθμό το πώς οι άλλοι θα επηρεαστούν .
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
25. Μου αρέσει να είμαι το κέντρο της προσοχής.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
26. Αντί να πλησιάζω άλλους, περιμένω να με πλησιάσουν.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
27. Έχω την τάση να μιλάω, να ακούω και να ερμηνεύω τα πράγματα κυριολεκτικά.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
28. Μου αρέσει να σκέφτομαι σχετικά με νέες δυνατότητες/πιθανότητες και να επικεντρώνομαι στο «πώς θα μπορούσε να είναι».
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
29. Οι άνθρωποι μερικές φορές με βλέπουν ως απρόσωπο και υπερβολικά αναλυτικό.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
30. Είναι σημαντικό να είναι κανείς διακριτικός όσο και ειλικρινής.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
31. Έχω έναν ιδιαίτερο τρόπο να φέρνω σε πέρας αυτό που κάνω. Δεν μου αρέσει όταν οι άλλοι προσπαθούν να αλλάξουν το πρόγραμμά μου, ειδικά την τελευταία στιγμή.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
32. Να λειτουργώ με χρονοδιάγραμμα δεν είναι το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα στη ζωή μου. Οι προθεσμίες απλώς μου δίνουν μια γενική ιδέα για το πότε κάτι πρέπει να έχει ολοκληρωθεί.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
33. Είμαι αρκετά ομιλητικός και συχνά προτιμώ την προφορική από τη γραπτή επικοινωνία.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
34. Οι άνθρωποι συχνά με θεωρούν ντροπαλή ή υπεροπτική.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
35. Είμαι καλός παρατηρητής. Προσέχω το περιβάλλον μου και συχνά θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
36. Είμαι προσανατολισμένος/η προς το μέλλον και μου αρέσει να κάνω τα πράγματα με έναν πρωτόγνωρο και καινοτόμο τρόπο. Δεν μου αρέσει η ρουτίνα και η επανάληψη.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
37. Μερικές φορές μιλάω ειλικρινά χωρίς να είμαι διακριτικός.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
38. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για μένα να με εκτιμούν και να με αποδέχονται.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
39. Μου αρέσει να έχω μια θέση για τα πάντα και τα πάντα στη θέση τους.
Σπάνια ή ποτέ Μερικές φορές Σχεδόν Πάντα
40. Δεν κάνω συνήθως λίστες για αυτά που έχω να κάνω , αλλά αν κάνω, δεν είναι πολύ σημαντικό για μένα να ελέγχω αν τα έκανα όλα. Πάντως με βοηθάει να κρατάω σημειώσεις.
41. Μπορώ να βρω κάτι για να πω σχεδόν με τον καθένα.

42. Χρειάζομαι χρόνο να σκεφτώ τι θα ήθελα να πω πριν μιλήσω.

43. Μου αρέσει να δημιουργώ χειροποίητα έργα, όπως μοντελισμό , να συναρμολογώ πράγματα ή ή να κάνω μοδιστρική.
44.<<Διαβάζω ανάμεσα στις λέξεις» και επικεντρώνομαι στη «μεγάλη εικόνα». Δε μου αρέσει να εμπλέκομαι σε συγκεκριμένες λεπτομέρειες.

45. Τείνω να δίνω προσοχή τις σκέψεις των άλλων περισσότερο από τα συναισθήματά τους.

46. Κοιτάζω για το καλό στους ανθρώπους και τα πράγματα.

47. Συχνά περιμένω μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή όταν έχω μια προθεσμία, πριν συγκεντρωθώ στην ολοκλήρωση της εργασίας.

48. Πριν από την έναρξη μιας εργασίας ή έργου, μου αρέσει να επανεξετάζω τι θα χρειαστώ και να βεβαιώνομαι ότι υπάρχουν όλα τα υλικά .

49. Έχω αρκετούς φίλους και γνωστούς.

50. Νιώθω κουρασμένος όταν περνάω πολύ χρόνο με τους ανθρώπους. Ακόμα και το να μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο για πολύ ώρα μπορεί να είναι κουραστικό.

51. Μου αρέσει να αξιοποιώ και να αναπτύσσω τις δεξιότητες που ήδη έχω.

52. Σκέφτομαι από πριν τυχόν επιπτώσεις και συνέπειες.

53. Δεν μου αρέσει να δείχνω τα αισθήματά μου .

54. Οι άνθρωποι έχουν την τάση να με αναζητούν για ζεστασιά και φροντίδα.

55. Να είσαι στην ώρα σου είναι σημαντικό για μένα, και δεν καταλαβαίνω όταν δεν είναι σημαντικό για τους άλλους.

56. Ο τρόπος που οργανώνω το δωμάτιό μου ή το χώρο εργασίας μπορεί να φαίνεται αποδιοργανωμένος σε άλλους.

57. Το να είμαι μόνος/η για πολύ με κάνει να νιώθω μοναξιά και υπερένταση.

58. Προτιμώ να δουλεύω μόνος μου σε έργα και εργασίες.

59. Έχω μεγάλη ικανότητα να ευχαριστιέμαι το εδώ και τώρα και είμαι συχνά ικανοποιημένος όταν αφήνω τα πράγματα ως έχουν.

60. "Διαβάζω ανάμεσα στις γραμμές» και φαντάζομαι ή κάνω υποθέσεις για όσα δεν αναφέρονται.

61. Συνήθως παίρνω αποφάσεις με βάση τις γενικές αρχές της δικαιοσύνης και της λογικής περισσότερο από το να βασίζομαι σε προσωπικές εμπειρίες ή ανησυχίες.

62. Είναι δύσκολο για μένα να πω στους άλλους αυτό που θέλω ή έχω ανάγκη.

63. Μου αρέσει να κάνω τα πράγματα με χρονοδιαγράμματα και χρονικά πλαίσια. Η έλλειψη προγράμματος με κάνει να νιώθω άβολα ..

64. Ακόμα και όταν έχω κάποια μισοτελειωμένη δουλειά, μπορώ να χαλαρώσω ή να παίξω.

65. Πρέπει να προσέχω τον εαυτό μου για να σιγουρευτώ ότι δίνω στους άλλους την ευκαιρία να μιλήσουν.

66. Είμαι πολύ προσεκτικός και εκλεκτικός όσον αφορά τις φιλίες που θα κάνω.

67. Βασίζομαι σε προσωπικές εμπειρίες μου για να αποφασίσω τι είναι πραγματικό και βέβαιο.

68. Δε δίνω σημασία σε ό, τι συμβαίνει στο άμεσο περιβάλλον μου. Μπορώ να είμαι πολύ αποσυνδεμένος από το εδώ και τώρα.

69. Η αλήθεια είναι πιο σημαντική από τη διακριτικότητα.

70. Το βρίσκω δύσκολο να πω στους ανθρώπους ότι διαφωνώ μαζί τους.

71. Δεν μου αρέσει να αφήνω μισοτελειωμένες δουλειές, και μου αρέσει να τελειώσω μια δουλειά πριν ξεκινήσω άλλη.

72. Δεν μου αρέσει να παίρνω αποφάσεις εκτός κι αν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο.

73. Αναπτύσσω τις ιδέες μου και καταλήγω σε συμπεράσματα μιλώντας. Έχω την τάση να σκέφτομαι φωναχτά.
α ή β ή γ
74. Αποφεύγω να είμαι το κέντρο της προσοχής.
α ή β ή γ
75. Επικεντρώνομαι σε αυτό που συμβαίνει τώρα, αντί να κάνω υποθέσεις για το μακρινό μέλλον.
α ή β ή γ
76. Μου αρέσει να εξερευνώ αφηρημένες έννοιες και θεωρίες και μερικές φορές βρίσκω τις λεπτομέρειες της καθημερινής ζωής βαρετές.
α ή β ή γ
77. Δεν διστάζω να κριτικάρω ή να διορθώνω τους ανθρώπους.
α ή β ή γ
78.Κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι είμαι υπερβολικά ευαίσθητος/η και παίρνω την κριτική πολύ προσωπικά.
α ή β ή γ
79. Δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω και να διασκεδάσω αν η δουλειά μου δεν έχει τελειώσει.
α ή β ή γ
80. Μου αρέσει να είναι αυθόρμητος /η. Το απρόσμενο είναι ευχάριστο.
α ή β ή γ

----------


## lorie

τεστ προσωπικοτητας που μας βοηθαει να βρουμε με ποιους ταιριαζουμε και να μαθουμε πολλα για τον τροπο που λειτουργουμε.
Το συγκεκριμένο τεστ αξίζει τον κόπο γιατί στη συνέχεια μπορούμε να βρούμε στο internet πολλές πληροφορίες για τον τύπο προσωπικότητάς μας.

----------


## keep_walking

Your personality preferences suggest you may be one of two personality types, so both these types are listed below*


Introvert/Intuitive/Thinking/Judging ή 

**Introvert/Intuitive/Feeling/Judging

Moυ εβγαλε οτι ειμαι ενα απο τα δυο.*

----------


## keep_walking

Ωραια μου αρεσουν οι περιγραφες που δινει:)

Τωρα με ποιες ταιριαζω?:P ..... και πως ανακαλυπτω τι τυπος προσωπικοτητας ειναι...δεν ειναι σαν να ρωτας τι ζωδιο εισαι:P

----------

